# smf to wav or mp3



## 2mutts (Mar 17, 2000)

is there any program to convert smf music to
wav or mp3 format?
I cant seem to find any help.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Mar 25, 1999)

I am not sure if I have ever seen that format before, but if it is the type that is played with any regular sound player and not one of those files that is a part of a game or something then there is a rather easy way. Just open up Sound Recorder and play the sound with your default player. Just press record on S.R. and it should start recording the song. If you have a SoundBlaster Live then you can use the Wave Studio to record absolutely any sound that you can think of. Its much much better than S.R.

------------------
NormanSmiley
My Page
Get paid to surf the net!


----------



## 2mutts (Mar 17, 2000)

thanks norman
the music files are in a screensaver
i'll give wave studio a try.


----------

